# ONR not getting rid of bugs etc



## andyb_sv

Hi,

Ive onky used ONR a couple of times but I'm having issues with more stubborn dirt. Things like bugs and I have some weird yellow dots that won't shift without rubbing a bit harder which obviously I don't want to do. 

I'm using ONR at the recommended solution and mixing up a premix of it to spray on, I leave it a minute or so in the hope of softening the more stubborn stuff but it's not shifting! 

Any ideas as I'm getting a new car in Sept and I really don't want to screw up the paintwork on it! 

Thanks,


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Once you have washed off the dirt liable to cause swirls a little extra pressure with a refreshed sponge, mitt, whatever is not likely to screw up the paintwork.

Put something like a wetted kitchen roll over the spot and leave it for a bit.

Failing that after the wash get a dedicated bug remover


----------



## Naddy37

Andy from Sandy said:


> Failing that after the wash get a dedicated bug remover


^^ this. I spray front of the car with Autoglym Insect Remover, followed by the ONR pre-spray whenever I'm doing an ONR wash.


----------



## andyb_sv

Thanks, it mainly seems to be on the roof which is wrapped so I guess that could possibly be the issue. There are spots all ove the car though. I guess it could just need a complete decontamination to give the ONR a fighting chance I guess?


----------



## Scotty B

Full decon and protection makes ONR washes nice and easy.


----------



## lloydrm

I’d spot treat those difficult areas. Put enough mf towel to cover the contaminants in a water bucket, spray onr on the problem areas, wring a towel and spray with onr and cover The contaminates spots. Let it sit for a while (10+ minutes, maybe while you clean the rest of the car) then lift the towel carefully. If it doesn’t come off easily, then it needs a different approach.


----------



## WEDEL.1

Try pre soaking with Optimum Power Clean.

I have a spray bottle diluted 1:1 with demineralized water, and that takes care of most of the bugs.

Maris


----------



## A&J

some good tips in these 2 videos


----------

